# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Stampa Fronte Retro Registri Contabili

## shailendra

Si può fare la stampa fronte/retro dei vari registri contabili? (libro giornale, mastrini, registri iva...). Qualche vago ricordo mi dice che il retro non può essere stampato, ma non so se è una reminiscenza di questa o di un'altra vita...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Si può fare la stampa fronte/retro dei vari registri contabili? (libro giornale, mastrini, registri iva...). Qualche vago ricordo mi dice che il retro non può essere stampato, ma non so se è una reminiscenza di questa o di un'altra vita...

  
Io non l'ho mai vista una stampa fronte-retro, ma dubito che ci sia una norma che lo vieti ....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## shailendra

> Io non l'ho mai vista una stampa fronte-retro, ma dubito che ci sia una norma che lo vieti ....

  Sai, visto che i capi di stato che ci governano non riescono a mettersi d'accordo per salvare il pianeta, è meglio che facciamo qualcosa noi...

----------


## Enrico Larocca

La stampa fronte-retro &#232; assolutamente legittima, se non esiste una norma che lo vieti esplicitamente (come potrebbe ?) come lo erano i registri manuali dove si scriveva su tutte le pagine, non a pagine alterne. 
Probabilmente il collega si riferisce al fatto che una volta, le stampanti ad aghi (residuato degli albori dell'informatica) numeravano a pagina singola e non su entrambi i lati. 
Le nuove stampanti laser, consentono la stampa fronte-retro che consente una numerazione continua delle pagine. 
Per cui &#232; tutto legittimo. 
Saluti

----------

